# 10 yr old dog is baring teeth at 4 yr old child...



## Forge (Sep 4, 2007)

I’m not sure what to do with my situation.

I have a 10 1/2 year old Australian Shepherd, I’ve had him since he was 3 months old. He has always been a good dog, but leary of strangers at first and not good at all with loud noises or sudden movements. His whole life he has been around adults, with no exposure to children. I’ve trained him fairly well with reference to basic commands like sit and heel and staying within the property, but he has been my first dog and I realize now that I could have done better. He can be very defensive and protective of me when it comes to new people at the house.

So now I’m dating this woman who has a 4 year old daughter, and my dog is being very aggressive towards the child, to the point of baring teeth and snarling at her. She is a typical 4 year old girl, full of energy and bouncy who likes to laugh and whatnot. We have tried getting him used to her a few times, but my dog does not seem to like her at all, he actually sort of snapped at her the one time. I am always holding him back and running interference while we try to get him used to her because I am genuinely afraid he is going to do something impulsive.

I’ve decided to stop trying to get him used to her until I figure out a new strategy or get some experienced advice on what to do here. Can I train this 10 year old dog to be good with her, or is it as hopeless a situation as I fear it may be?


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Personally, I would not put the child in harms way and perhaps a behaviorist is in order. I can't say for certain that your dog won't eventuially come around but there are some dogs that are NOT good with children at ANY stage and it would be a disaster if for some reason you were not there to "run interference" on them.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

He has never been around children in his life so this short little ball of energy is a threat to him....confusing him...he isn't sure how to treat her. (I have a 4 year old girl so trust me I can relate). I agree that maybe a behaviorlist is in order. Make sure he is never alone with her. I wouldn't give up yet - he may surprise you down the road and fall in love with her as she grows.


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

My dog is very leary of children as well. She backs away and barks at them when they run up to her. It's only with little kids...I'd be interested in everyone's advice on this too.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I would have to agree it's that your dog has never been exposed to children before so quick movements, loud voices, etc make him uncertain of this small person in front of him.

The behaviorist is a good idea as he/she can give you desensitizing exercises to do. Otherwise I wouldn't let the child near the dog right now.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

It is not always the dog, train the kid too. There is a lot of good advise but, you need to do what you can to teach the child appropriate behavior with the dog. Teach her to come in the house nice and calm. Learn better leadership skills.

go to www.leerburg.com and read the free e-books on children and dogs. You may even find a lot of other stuff on there that is interesting to you.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Expecting a 10 1/2 year old dog who is startled by sudden sounds and noises and who has never been around children to accept a 4 bouncy year old is not realistic. The 4 year old doesn't understand and neither will the dog.

All the training in the world isn't *ever* going to make the dog trustworty with the 4 year old. He may learn to tolerate her while supervised if she can be taught to behave calmly and quietly around him. Hardly realistic expectations! 

The safest route is to keep them apart and not force her on him. 

The good news is, she isn't going to remain a 4 year old forever.


----------



## Forge (Sep 4, 2007)

Barhund Canine said:


> It is not always the dog, train the kid too. There is a lot of good advise but, you need to do what you can to teach the child appropriate behavior with the dog. Teach her to come in the house nice and calm. Learn better leadership skills.




The child is great with dogs, she knows to stand still and be quiet around strange or aggressive dogs. But my dog doesn’t seem to care, he will still bark and growl at her for as long as I have them in the same vicinity.

From the replies so far, it sounds like the majority wants me to wait for her to grow up and then they will be fine. That’s not acceptable, I love this woman and we have talked about the possibility of eventually moving in together. It sounds like I am just out of luck, and it will come down to either the child or the dog. I don’t have many options for professional dog training in my area, I was hoping for something that I could do myself.

I’m going to do some reading from that Leesburg site above, and look for more information on the net and in bookstores, but so far I’m not gaining much hope…


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

YOu have a very dangerous situation on your hands. Keep the dog and the child COMPLETELY separated or there WILL be a serious bite involved which will most likely end you relationship with the mom and possibly your dogs life. Here are some resources if you wish to bring a behaviorist involved, but I don't htink the dog wil ever be reliable around the child.

http://www.iaabc.org/consultant_locator_dogs.htm

http://www.apdt.com/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

What Carla said. 

Can't really blame your dog - a 4-yr. old child is a lot to deal with when you're young  , so, when you're not that young anymore, and not been around kids, they're sure to be an irritant, what with their jerky body movements, and shrill, shrieky voices! 

You're going to have to manage your dog right now, seek professional help, and understand that, in the end, management may be your only option. You must never, ever allow the dog to have access to the child, and you both should work with the child, setting boundaries as well. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd crate the dog or put him in the basement while the child is there. When I was at the orientaion for my dogs obedience class yesterday the trainer had brought her dog and a little girl walked in and wasn't even looking at the dog and the dog started barking at her. So the trainer got the dogs attention offered it a stuffed kong and it left her alone. But when it started to bark at her she redirected the dogs to something else.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds strange to me that the trainers dog acted like that when he saw a young child. I would think it would have been socialized with all size people.


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

that is a very scary situation.. seek professional help.. its a serious matter..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm confused. Would you isolate the dog or distract him?

It also bothers me that the trainer's dog reacted negatively to a small child. As Jen D said, you would think the dog should have been socialized better


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well she adopted it from the humane society when it was 2 years old so it has issues. It also has dog aggression issues because one person had brought their pit to class because they hadn't received the email about how not to bring your dog and her dog wasn't on a leash yet and it ran up to the pit when they first stepped in the same room and started attacking it. I hope she doesn't bring her dog to class, I doubt she will as I think she just brought it to show us what our dogs will be learning. I would isolate it but I was just saying what the trainer did. Plus the dog wasn't showing its teeth or anything, just barking.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Durb, I am not trying to be judgmental, I just find it odd that your trainer is bringing a dog aggressive dog into a situation where other dogs will be and has her dog off leash. That really does not speak to highly for her responsibility. I have had dog aggressive and people aggressive rescues. I would not have held a training class where I was being paid to help others with their dogs and had my aggressive rescue there as well. When you have a dog like that your focus must be 100% on the dog. How can she teach a class properly with a dog with issues? Just curious.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if she brings her dog, like I said I doubt she will since it is this way, then I will ask her if she would mind leashing the dog up in the other room because I don't want my dog attacked like the other one was. But I doubt she will and if she doesn't remove it from the room I will request my money back and will get out of the class.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Durb, I am not trying to be judgmental, I just find it odd that your trainer is bringing a dog aggressive dog into a situation where other dogs will be and has her dog off leash. That really does not speak to highly for her responsibility. I have had dog aggressive and people aggressive rescues. I would not have held a training class where I was being paid to help others with their dogs and had my aggressive rescue there as well. When you have a dog like that your focus must be 100% on the dog. How can she teach a class properly with a dog with issues? Just curious.


Thank you. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd also like to add that no other dogs were supposed to be there so that may be a reason she brought it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Inga said:


> Durb, I am not trying to be judgmental, I just find it odd that your trainer is bringing a dog aggressive dog into a situation where other dogs will be and has her dog off leash. That really does not speak to highly for her responsibility. I have had dog aggressive and people aggressive rescues. I would not have held a training class where I was being paid to help others with their dogs and had my aggressive rescue there as well. When you have a dog like that your focus must be 100% on the dog. How can she teach a class properly with a dog with issues? Just curious.


I second that. Even bringing the dog in just that one time puts questions in my mind. ESPECIALLY given that she brought the dog in off leash. That just screams 'unprofessional' to me.

I wouldn't be waiting for more classes, I'd back out now and find a trainer that remained professional and displayed good judgment right from the start.



Durbkat said:


> I'd also like to add that no other dogs were supposed to be there so that may be a reason she brought it.


Regardless, a training class (orientation or otherwise) is not the place for an aggressive dog.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I'd also like to add that no other dogs were supposed to be there so that may be a reason she brought it.



In my opinion, that doesn't mean jack. The child was not part of the training class and the dog reacted. No excuse.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

But it was only dog aggressive and no dogs were supposed to be there. I guess she only has one dog and it was well trained so she thought it would be a good example of what the dog would be learning. I guess she wasn't expecting a whole family to come to the orientation either, only the handlers.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> But it was only dog aggressive and no dogs were supposed to be there. I guess she only has one dog and it was well trained so she thought it would be a good example of what the dog would be learning. I guess she wasn't expecting a whole family to come to the orientation either, only the handlers.



_Only dog aggressive_. So that's ok? I'd argue that the dog was well trained or a good example. If the dog cannot react positively to every situation that arises it's not well socialized or well trained. Umm, think there's a reason the first class is for handlers only?????


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

As far as I am concerned that trainer should not be a trainer! Is she/he certified, has she/he show paper work that they are? Do you realize how fast a large dog could kill yours by just passing by and being on lead? I can't count how many I have rescued and most have been Bully's some that have weighed more then me and at older ages then that one. That trainer is looking for a law suit and if I were you I would be looking for another.
One of my dogs is six and I work with him five hours a day all hand singles, I sign down he drops he can go any where and it does not matter who is there or if there is any other dog there. All positive training and he had none when I got him. I do always keep in the back of my mind what he is capable of and watch every sign of any warning he may give me b/c no matter how much training he has had he could alway be set off.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

All good info but this topic is about the op's dog being child aggressive and I don't feel like continuing this conversation as we are just repeating ourselves. So if we can drop this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> All good info but this topic is about the op's dog being child aggressive and I don't feel like continuing this conversation as we are just repeating ourselves. So if we can drop this, I'd appreciate it.


Drop it don't you want your dog saved? I would if I were you and in that class, I think you were the one that brought it up?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Drop it don't you want your dog saved? I would if I were you and in that class, I think you were the one that brought it up?



I think Jen D is right. You are the one that took the thread in this direction. You now have a problem with the responses?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I have no problem with your responses. Like I said if she brings the dog then I will leave the class. I only told people about how she redirected the dog from the aggression and told something that happened at the orientation.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

right......


----------

